# Carroll Island Power Plant



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

Does anybodyknow if fishing is still allowed at the Carroll Island Power Plant in Baltimore County? I haven't been there for at least 10 years. You used to be able to be able to fish from a short bridge for catfish, white and yellow perch, stripers, carp, and even an occasional pike. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Hello, yes fishing is still allowed there,but it really gets crowded this time of year. All fish mentioned are still caught there,Icaught some really nice white perch ther last year around this time of year.


----------

